# Yard display 2011 - 1180 ToT's showed up



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's some pics of my 2011 yard display.
This year 1180 Kids were given candy's and we raised 1250.00 for the children wish foundation.

Castle facade 









Castle facade and rocking zombie










Jack and jester by night










Crypt, FCG and Gargoyle










Giant spider


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

full house view at night









Jack and jester daytime


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That full house view at night is GORGEOUS, and I'm in love with that gargoyle crypt:jol:

You had an impressive turnout. I would be so stressing about running out of candy with that many ToTs showing up


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly snap that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your place looks wonderful. I love the Jack Skellington. Your neighbors must hate you for bringing in almost 1200 ToTs, quick Ethyl go buy some more candy!  That's a nice haul for the Children's charity too.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great job! I love the Jack Skellington also.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow what a turn out! Your haunt looked great! Nice job. Congratulations on the fund raising. That is something real special that you are involved in.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just so impressive! Perfect lighting, so much detail, everything about it is top notch! Excellent job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I love your house and your whole set up. All your haunt scenes are so well thought out and so detailed. Very creative and I, like everyone else, just LOVE YOUR JACK! The Pumpkin King is HUGE! What a wonderful idea to raise money for charity doing something your are obviously so gifted at. Don't you just love it when two passions come together and mesh so well?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice.......


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow...just....wow!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of ToTs! And money for charity! Huzzah! Everything looks incredible, I really love your FCG and Jack.... due to my new jobs, making a movie and working on one helluva labour intensive costume this year, I could do a home display. Go figure that we double our ToTs this year and half of them were super bummed we didn't do anything, I started telling them to come back for Christmas, I'll do a NBX display and your Jack is very inspiring!

Again, well done!!!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Looks great. 1180. Good gourd. The candy alone...wow.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's amazing!! Your haunt is incredible, and it's wonderful that you raised so much for charity! Great work!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love jack!!!
Great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------

